# Good Male Winter Clothing QR Codes



## West8991 (Nov 4, 2014)

You wont believe how hard it is finding male winter clothing QR Codes. Could anyone link me to a few good ones?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 4, 2014)

West8991 said:


> You wont believe how hard it is finding male winter clothing QR Codes. Could anyone link me to a few good ones?



I know how you feel I look online and nothing I'm trying too look for thanksgiving qr codes but nothing either good luck though~


----------



## West8991 (Nov 4, 2014)

Welp, I'm going to bed. Feel free to post your suggestions here.


----------



## Sugapuff (Nov 4, 2014)

Dont know if this is any good to you but i found this webpage when i was looking for clothes for my other characters.

http://newleaf-mensfashion.tumblr.com/archive


----------



## Mikorin (Nov 4, 2014)

There's quite a few sweater qr codes out there, just Google "Acnl sweater qr code". I personally like this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but idk might be too cutesy for a guy


----------



## Dewy (Nov 6, 2014)

I personally like this coat:


- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's the link c:


----------



## Ettienne (Nov 6, 2014)

http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-59.html

This blog has a few nice men's/unisex designs. Short or long-sleeve. Even a few coats.


----------

